# Stalker says hello



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Stalked this site since discovering it Sep 05. Have used it to get ideas for this years haunted hard. Just wanted to say hello and thanks for all the creative ideas and how tos. I center my haunt around a cemetary and the magic mirror from imagineering, this will be my second haunt this year and its getting bigger and bigger, military housing dosen't offer much room to play with.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome beaton.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet, thanks for the intro and welcome....Keep posting, earn reewards!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Beaton! :jol:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Beaton.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Beaton. Glad you joined in. We're here all year round. Any chance of some pics of your haunt, we're nosey, lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard beaton.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy to the Forum


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hiyah, stalker!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

howdy howdy howdy


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Beaton!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like we got another Stalker here! In any case, welcome Beaton!


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks all for a very warm welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Glad to see that you finally came to your senses and joined the forum!! Glad to have ya. Post some pics for us when you get a chance.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home! :> Hope you like it here! Wait... what am i saying.... you've been stalking us and yet you still decided to join... :devil:


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

welcome pull up a chair and chat awhile sometime in the room


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi ya stalker...oops I mean beaton and welcome. I hope to see some pictures of your magic mirror (I love those).*


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Military housing? What branch of the service?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome stalker-I'm a lurker. Theres room for all of us here!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Beaton, glad you decided to introduce yourself and join in on the fun! :devil:


----------

